# Assign #35: Architecture



## Corry (Dec 27, 2005)

This weeks assignment is "architecture"!  This should be easy for some, harder for others.  Have fun! Get creative! 

Remember to read the RULES before you post!!!  Photos posted in the assignments threads are to be *NEW PHOTOS* taken for the assignment *ONLY*!

If you have a photo that fits this assignment, but you took it before this thread was posted (12/27/05), PLEASE DO NOT POST IT HERE! If the photo was not taken for the assignment, please post it in the main themes forum in the Architecture Themes Thread!

THANK YOU! This assignment will run til next monday, when another will be posted (or tuesday since I'm a dunce and I always forget!  )


----------



## SteveEllis (Dec 29, 2005)

I've really enjoyed this assignment, and I've learned quite a few things, especially about lighting and shadows.

Heres my attempts.

This one is the New Stadium in Swansea (South Wales, UK), I've tried to frame it at the bottom with the derelict buildings of the old tin works.


----------



## SteveEllis (Dec 29, 2005)

A window at the local Abbey Ruins





http://www.imagecabin.com/?view=349526CQqif13a27ZP6X3G


----------



## Corry (Dec 29, 2005)

Ooh! Nice! I love that second one!


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 30, 2005)

Few fascinating architecture around me, so when my husband suggested we go into Hamburg to get a new flatscreen for me to replace the one that broke after only 10 months, I grabbed the little Powershot and hoped to be able to see something for this assignment.

So we went to that new shopping centre, and that is where I took my pics. They are ten all in all (I took more), and the first is definitely none to brag with. But I thought I'd take it when we already had done all our shopping and where on our way back home and night was already falling. It is taken one-handedly, with the outstretched arm, through the windscreen of our car, at 1/10 second... hence its poor quality. But I want to put it at the beginning of my my series because this is where all the photos were taken:

1. 





2.





3.





4.





5.





6. Seen on the way to the multistorey car park that is part of the shopping mall, and the light had turned very blue, it was "The Blue Hour" ... and this one is taken through glass:





7. Part multistorey, part shopping mall





8.





9. And a multistorey car park is architecture, too, isn't it?





10.


----------



## SteveEllis (Dec 31, 2005)

More of the tin works, this is my first attempt at a frame.


----------



## lsasseville (Jan 3, 2006)

Here is mine,


----------



## joyride (Jan 3, 2006)

Building at Michigan State Univ. Again, print shot w/ crappy digital. I cant wait to get my D50 next week!


----------



## imagesby (Jan 22, 2006)

American Indian Museum that just opened recently in Washington DC.  The architecture, both inside and out, is just stunning!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

